# Got a Best in Show Today!



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Finnegan may have won the BiS, but I see two lovely _champions_ there! :first:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Love it!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Chagall,

Your friend Finnegan is very very handsome, and I'm happy that he is BIS, but you my handsome man are BIMH..............Best In My Heart!!!!
Do have a good time with your friend and congratulates to him from me !

:love2:
&
Kisses, 
MOLLY


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Two absolutely gorgeous dogs! Congratulations to Finnegan, and Poppy wants to know if Chagall will come to play (Finn is a bit too big for her!).


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Well hello there! Congratulations!! Finnegan is surely a winner and so is Chagall.
Continue having a fabulous time with your friend.
Hugs to Finnegan and Chagall!!
?????????????


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the fun of the win with us, friends! :wave:

*Chagall, Rose and Finnegan enjoying splendor in the grass after the show.*:dog::dog::dog:


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

How fun ! Congratulations ! What fun to get to meet that fabulous Finnegan ! And Chagall you are a star in my book !!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

More pictures how beautiful. Chagall, Rose, and Finnegan look so relaxed. Keep on having fun.
Poodle hugs to all.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow, what beautiful Poodles. I don't mean to offend anybody but Chagall leaps out of the pictures for me. He is just stunning.

pr


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Chagall has a big piece of my heart too!! He is even more stunning in person that he is in photos! Finnegan, Rose and I are having a ball with our friends, today we went on a nice hike in the cool, soon to be fall, air!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

:adore: Big congrats!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Another great photo!! Love it!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy, beautiful Poodles, all winners. Sounds like a very special weekend!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Chagall, Are you two-timing me with Molly? -Willow


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Are you and Finnegan coming to Gateway? Jazz and I would love to meet you.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I would love to get to Gateway, but unfortunately it is quite a haul for us from Canada and not the best time of year for driving.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Understand totally. It is an iffy time for us also but is a much shorter drive plus my sister and mom live near there so we are doing a family reunion as well as the show 

I am thrilled as we managed to get into the test the UKC is doing for interest in an Altered Total Dog title  wish us luck.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

You go get 'em!!! There is a lot of interest in a recorded Alter Total Dog award. Right now some of the clubs offer it, but the UKC does not record it on your dog's permanent record.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Absolutely Amazing! Congratulations to Finnegan! You have lots of best friends on this site!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

our official show photo arrived today!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

and here is a picture of Mama Rose with her CGC Rosette!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I gotta say that sure was one "winning trip" to New Jersey, *cavon*!:first: Rosie looks adorable with her CGC Rosette! And Finnengan's official win picture looks way better than the one I snapped!:camera: What a blast!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Poodlerunner said:


> Wow, what beautiful Poodles. I don't mean to offend anybody but Chagall leaps out of the pictures for me. He is just stunning.
> 
> pr




Yes! Love Chagall!

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What can we say? But absolutely stunning poodles! Such beautiful pictures - thanks for sharing this wonderful event with us!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------

